
Microsoft can't speak straight any more  - jmorin007
http://www.joelonsoftware.com/items/2008/01/29b.html
======
iamelgringo
It's surprising to hear Joel say something negative about MSFT.

~~~
pchristensen
I think Joel is pretty fair when it comes to MSFT. Sure he's an alum but he's
not a fanboy by any means. He uses MSFT technologies because he knows them
best and it works best for his business.

~~~
benmathes
I suspect the grandparent post was being a little sarcastic. My impression of
Joel's opinion on Microsoft is that it's gone downhill after his time there.
Note that I'm not implying Joel thinks it's _because_ he left, just that the
essays of Joel's that I've read seem to show a consistent dissatisfaction.

~~~
pchristensen
OK, I was just confused because I had also noticed that consistent
dissatisfaction and couldn't tell if I was crazy or if elgringo was being
sarcastic. Thanks for letting me know I'm not the only one!

